# Shipping a laptop from flipkart to Kerala.How safe?



## Neuron (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm about to buy a laptop and i've found some good deals on flipkart.I haven't shipped any electronic devices of this size till now.I would like to know how safe will it be to ship the laptop from flipkart to kerala (Pathanamthitta).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2012)

It'll be totally safe, and with flipkart, it'd be safer! 

I bought my laptop from letsbuy and was pretty satsified with packaging and everything. If you're too sceptic opt for COD if possible for your place.


----------



## Renny (Mar 9, 2012)

Flipkart is totally reliable.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 9, 2012)

Don't worry, flipkart will take care of that,you don't need to worry about that


----------



## har (Mar 9, 2012)

Totally safe !!
I am from Kerala(Tangasseri,Kollam). I have ordered lots of stuff and the delivery has so far been prompt(2 days). Awsome packaging(maybe a bit too much ). Good customer service too. Letsbuy experience was not good for me but Flipkart is totally reliable. Dont think twice !!


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 9, 2012)

Flipkart is as good as letsbuy.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 9, 2012)

Alrighty then.Gonna buy immediately.Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Darren Scott (Mar 15, 2012)

Just leave the job on flipkart. They do that frequently so you will get the gadget without any problem.


----------



## aravindph (Aug 16, 2013)

har said:


> Totally safe !!
> I am from Kerala(Tangasseri,Kollam). I have ordered lots of stuff and the delivery has so far been prompt(2 days). Awsome packaging(maybe a bit too much ). Good customer service too. Letsbuy experience was not good for me but Flipkart is totally reliable. Dont think twice !!




Does flipkart send laptops to kerala???


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 16, 2013)

Neuron said:


> I'm about to buy a laptop and i've found some good deals on flipkart.I haven't shipped any electronic devices of this size till now.I would like to know how safe will it be to ship the laptop from flipkart to kerala (Pathanamthitta).



Check with Flipkart first.
 I had ordered item some 1year back (mobile cover i remember) to Trivandrum, and they gave it to bluedart or something for delivery and it never reached. I got my money back but , i wasted time waiting for it and going behind the bluedart guys.

Flipkart does a very good job in Chennai. I'm sure of that. But Kerala, you can never be sure man. My friend ordered items and they said no service in his area at the last minute.


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 16, 2013)

Flipkart will not ship laptops to Kerala. I asked them few days back regarding this and they declined to reply.

You can buy dell, lenovo, HP, samsung laptops from their official stores.

ebay sellers will ship them without document - form 16. so your shipment will be on hold until u submit form 16.

I also want to buy Dell laptop but compuindia is using speed post.

I don't know whether speed post will deliver big shipments and how safely they handle packages. 

Is it safe to buy laptops which are shipped through speed post.


----------

